# PPB-15/2 early AM



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Havent hit the bay since new years day and really needing a FIX. :twisted:

thinking either sunnyside and try for a decent pinkie/snapper, easier paddle, very sheltered and lovely views ...

or
...chelsea and quite likely bag out on flapheads and try for a 1st squid, just not as easy a paddle and no shelter from variable 10-15 knots Northerly ... much prefer fishing companion for a chelsea outing as it can be a little daunting sitting 1or2 kms out all on my lonesome (yeah im a chickens#*t)

As im working at 9 will launch 5amish and have to be of the water by 8.15am at the latest... company welcome of course.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

If only I was still in Melbourne :roll:

Good luck Tony, certainly worth a crack for the squid, they can't be far off now :wink:



...Y-Knot ... said:


> it can be a little daunting sitting 1or2 kms out all on my lonesome (yeah im a chickens#*t)


You'll be fine mate, I've been doing that off Chelsea in the rowboat since i was 11


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Jase... would be great to have the company in your old stomping grounds  . I am leaning towards a chelsea launch to pop-my-cherry with a first squid but its those northely winds that'll push me even further out that makes me think i will take the easier option and head out from sunnyside. Im still WAITING for a more polite day of 5-10 knots to hit the chelsea flaphead/squid fields :wink:

makes me grin thinking of you out there in ya rowboat 8)

hows your great Yabbie hunt going mate.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

If you're heading off sunnyside I'll do my best to join you, though I've got no lights so a predawn launch is out for me.

I've got to work as well, return time suits.

Still haven't had the new Adventure on the water so far, the weekend's wind around Mornington was just too scary


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

lights ... who's got lights mate :lol:

i like to be on the water the moment theres a glimpse of light to get as much fishing time in as possible, and fishing off sunnyside feels pretty safe. I do have a head-lamp to help unload and pak Yak but nothing for on the yak itself. Which i know is a bit silly/dangerous but as i said sunnyside seems to be fair safe and its not pitch black at that hour (i hope)

be great to see you out there Tim, and if you launch a little later in the morning you cant miss me, 300-400 meters to the right of the carpark maybe 200 meters out.

Would you consider a Chelsea launch??? or prehaps another time. its just those 15 knot winds in my YakNoe is a little :shock: especially so far out.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

****!

15th is Thursday.

I have a meeting in St Albans at 8.00


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Its bloody funny u mentioned that .. reminded me i too have a meeting (OH&S) but it starts at 9.30 so i just scored an extra 1/2 hour fishing time.  

Sorry you cant make it Tim, will catch you out on the water next time.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Next time for sure, g'luck mate.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Work for me too Y-Knot (off on Fri/Sat). Let's hope Pam Lico goes fishing sicko :!: :wink:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Tony.
How are you?
Best of luck off Sunnyside... Like Jason it's a shame i don't live in Melbourne anymore either  
But i suppose living near Merimbula will have to do :lol:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Mmm squid. Pitty, i'm off sat/sun


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah sorry PJ and Poddy, weekends weather forecast was sounding outta my league and so im taking the best day i could find this week at a measly 10 Knots 

G'day John, im well mate but still waiting for my friend to get outta hospital so he can post the Yak pic's from our Pambula trip... :roll:

cant decide whether to go out sunnyside or chelsea. Looking at SeaBreeze site theres gonna be bugger all wind early AM which makes for perfect conditions for a further out/deeper waters kinda adventure but the lure of catching some pinkie snapper over stupid (but yummy) flaphead has me leaning towards sunnyside. That and the extra time spent fishing rather than paddling of into the distance has really just made that decision for me.

sunnyside it is - giddy up


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah i think sunday may be the go.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Now predicting ne winds to 10 knots and less. for sat.


----------

